# Natures Garden What to Order?



## OliveOil2 (Jun 27, 2013)

I plan on making a fragrance oil order for Nature's Garden, and would really appreciate feedback on the fragrance oils that I am considering, good or bad, and anything that you love that I haven't included. I am trying to keep my order to about 7 or 8.

Green Irish Tweed 
         Lavender Luxury
Aqua Di Gio Type
Eucalyptus & Spearmint
Clean Type
Beach Bum
Loving Spell 
                 Indian Sandalwood
Oatmeal Milk Honey ?

I put a ? mark by the OMH since I know that there are many good ones out there, I really liked the one from WSP, but I thought it was too expensive; so any help is appreciated.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 27, 2013)

Their OMH is kind of average. Not really strong.
You can't go wrong with irish tweed and love spell.


----------



## Paintguru (Jun 27, 2013)

I've used the OMH from WSP (acronym overload!).  I have a batch 6-8 weeks after cure and it is pretty strong still.  To me it smells more like almonds than anything, but perhaps all OMHs smell like that.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 27, 2013)

I won't be buying the OMH from WSP again, even though I like it I can't justify spending twice as much. If I am going to order 16oz of oil I might as well get a good price, and $30+ a pound is out of reach for me. I don't think that I will buy it for awhile, just concentrate on my other fragrances that I am needing. I did just take a peak at Basil, Sage & Mint on Natures Garden and here we go... I really am going to have a hard time keeping things under control. I took a look at my soap, and I needed more scents that would work for the guys, and things I can mix with others fragrance oils.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 27, 2013)

I just made a batch with BB Ginger Lime and my sons like it a lot. It's fresh and clean without being too flowery smelling.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jun 27, 2013)

Clean type is good. My fave so far is cannabis flower.


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 27, 2013)

NG's Eucalyptus & Spearmint is heavier on the euca and lighter on the spearmint, not the other way around like B&BW's version. Still a wonderful scent though.

Others that I love from NG:

Green Irish Tweed
Aqua di Gio
Misbehavin
Lemon Poppyseed
Pleasingly Pumpkin
Moonlight Pomegranate
Hot Pink Lime
Fruity Rings
Mandarin Lime
White Tea & Ginger
Forbidden Fruit (smells like the way it tastes when you bite into a perfect Golden Delicious apple)


----------



## MaitriBB (Jun 27, 2013)

I like NG's OMH, and so do my customers.  I also like their Orange Sherbet and Mango Mint Tea.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 27, 2013)

I love Perfect Man, Aqua di Gio, Lovespell, Orange Sherbet, Hot Pink Lime, Hummingbird, Fruity Rings and Satsuma.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you so much (everyone) who has shared their favorites and feedback. I know that I can order a few of their most popular ones, I usually make batches that are too large for a one ounce sample, but could plan ahead. I'm just not as patient as I should be.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 27, 2013)

for an extra treat, order 1 oz gardenia, which is truly heavenly to make anything except lye soap...wonderful in spray cologne, M&P and tarts!  a very sweet true gardenia blossom...a little goes a long way.


----------



## terminatortoo (Jun 27, 2013)

I absolutely love their Oatmeal milk and Honey along with Champagne Pomegranate, Blue Agave (for men) and Stud, also China Rain and Monkey Farts.


----------



## paillo (Jun 30, 2013)

White Tea and Ginger is fantastic, always a sell-out. Probably my all-time favorite in M&P.


----------



## Alprinceton (Jun 30, 2013)

I love Aloe&White Lilac, Hot Pink Lime, White Gardenia


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 7, 2013)

I have about 125 or so fragrances but tried out many more from my 4 fav places... And I pick and choose which to buy from WSP due to cost. For me their OM&H is stronger and sticks better than NG.


----------



## samirish (Jul 9, 2013)

I have WSP OMH but I just cant use it....it smells like plain almond to me.

I do like NG ecucalupytus and spearmint...however as another poster mentioned its alot heavier on the eucaluptus than the spearmint.


----------

